# Release Type



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What type of release do you use indoors and out? Do you prefer one indoors and one out? Switch back and forth....shoot better with one then the other? 

Let's hear it.... 

I usually shoot a regluar old hinge release for everything....I shoot them better and just prefer them. I do like thumb triggers but I tend to not shoot them properly:embara: or I should say that I get soft with them and the shot just isn't the same. 

Last night I shot a round with my Target 3 (first time really shooting one in a LONG TIME)...I will be going back to a hinge this weekend.:wink: atleast for a while until I break all the rust off.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I shoot a thumb trigger for all target archery. But I often practice with a hinge release set very slow as I use the same technique to fire both and the long pivot just reinforces the motion...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I switched to an Evolution about 8 months ago and recently upgraded to a Evolution+. It is the only release that I shot since the day that I received my first one. I use it both indoors and outdoors. IMHO I cannot say enough about the Evolution. Probably the best release that I have ever shot as far as improving me as a shooter. 

At last count I believe in my household there are 13 Carter releases and 3 or 4 Stans.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> I switched to an Evolution about 8 months ago and recently upgraded to a Evolution+. It is the only release that I shot since the day that I received my first one. I use it both indoors and outdoors. IMHO I cannot say enough about the Evolution. Probably the best release that I have ever shot as far as improving me as a shooter.
> 
> At last count I believe in my household there are 13 Carter releases and 3 or 4 Stans.


I think the EVO is an incredible release...it fixed me right up this past spring. I shot it for awhile but the fit wasn't right for me. But when I went back to the Micro III holly cow I have NEVER shot a hinge release that good in my life.:wink: 

Now that I am rusty from a little break I have to pull the hinge back out...or problems are gonna :behindsof

Carter loves you....you could sell them all and buy a new bow with new goddies. :wink:


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I just started getting serious but I have an isatiatable 3 and a solution 2.75. Right now I prefer the solution, because I can't get punchy with it and it makes me concentrate on the x more. I still have alot to learn but this works for now.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think the EVO is an incredible release...it fixed me right up this past spring. I shot it for awhile but the fit wasn't right for me. But when I went back to the Micro III holly cow I have NEVER shot a hinge release that good in my life.:wink:
> 
> Now that I am rusty from a little break I have to pull the hinge back out...or problems are gonna :behindsof


I don't believe that I have the bt process ingrained enough to switch back to my 2.75. The Evolution keeps my shot execution correct because if I lapse and let my hand rotate down even a little, I know it. Let down start over.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I am shooting a Just-B-cause...but I have a Evo plus I use for blank bail and whenever I loose the feel for making the B-cause release smoothly.

The only problem I have with switching back and forth is draw length is different between the two.

Been thinking about picking up a long horn or something simular to try.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

My 2.75 is the two finger and it seemed real hard to cheat with it cause it feels like if rotate to much it will come right out of your hand.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Carter loves you....you could sell them all and buy a new bow with new goddies. :wink:


With 4 in my family that shoot Carter ain't the only company that I should have stock in.

Forrest is a great guy and Carter builds a heck of a release no matter which model you choose. He even run with that Toothy dude on occassion.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I just started using any release, period, about 10 months ago (was a fingers guy before that) so I went with a Zenith BT release. Works great for me - both indoors and out.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use three, a Judge, Stan Eagle and a Stan SuperX (which I hardly use and am trying to sell). I switch back and forth. I gotta' admit that I still prefer an index trigger, though. It just feels right somehow and, after learning to BT release with one, it is easier to keep with it than switch to a triggerless release.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> Forrest is a great guy and Carter builds a heck of a release no matter which model you choose. He even run with that Toothy dude on occassion.


Tell me about it....I walked out my front door one day and there they both were. I don't know how they found the secret Hive...I think Forrest puts homing devices in the releases.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I use this ancient release called...fingers


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Tell me about it....I walked out my front door one day and there they both were. I don't know how they found the secret Hive...I think Forrest puts homing devices in the releases.


It's how they test Customer Satisfaction. Homing device gets them to your door and if they see you practicing with a Carter, then Toothy settles in. If you make it through that you gotta love Carter Releases.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> It's how they test Customer Satisfaction. Homing device gets them to your door and if they see you practicing with a Carter, then Toothy settles in. If you make it through that you gotta love Carter Releases.


Well they didn't need to come over for that...everyone knows if I like something or not.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Evo + is my only release left...gotta work on getting a back-up...so many goodies...so little money...seriously though, the evo is the best thing to ever happen to me as far as archery is concerned...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Evo + is my only release left...gotta work on getting a back-up...so many goodies...so little money...seriously though, the evo is the best thing to ever happen to me as far as archery is concerned...


I am with you on that one. I shoot one, my wife shoots one and my oldest son is moving up to one.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I have always shot an index finger release....I had a longhorn for a bit but I could not get the timing down.....Now I have an insatiable thumb that I love. My anchor is much more solid and I have no trouble pulling through it.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I use the same release, Carter Ember 1 right now, for indoors and out. Just whichever I feel most comfortable with and then I stick with that one for most everything until I find something else that works better ! I also use an Evo and a Solution 3 for training aids and I'm currently shooting a 4-finger Chocolate Addiction for hunting - like the way the CA's clip on the d-loop for hunting.

>>------>


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Evo for me. Been shooting it for almost a year and my indoor scores jumped up, outdoors was just a bad year. I did pick up a micro3 and put the first arrow 3 feet above the target. I havent shot a hinge in a while and it was hot. I have to really crank now to get it to fire. So the Evo is what I am still shooting.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i've been using a chocolate for about 4 months, have been shooting much better... but.... i can't get it to "fit" well or deep enough into the fatty part of my thumb, i usually end up with thumb-tip resting on trigger. this causes movement, for me, right away. a few weeks ago at obt's, doc let me try his evolution...... WOW, i am hooked on how much better i can hold, and not "think" about triggering. my next purchase will be an evolution...

mmmmm, hey santa-aaa ......


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Anything that I can swat a Hornet with:wink:

A hinge, perferably 2 finger works for me.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Evolution for me.. I've been running the range of other Carter and Stan releases but always have the Evolution ready to go.. If I were able to shoot a thumb trigger, I think the Stan SX-2 would be my choice. Fit was great and really liked the new design. Alas, put a trigger near me and I'm going to :boxing: it..


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Shooting the Scott longhorn III SS for everything right now. I may shoot the Ibex too for indoors but at this point I really love the feel of the stainless.

http://www.scottarchery.com/pro-staff/detail.tpl?ID=24


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

*Fingers rule*



target1 said:


> I use this ancient release called...fingers


I concur.

Fingers for indoor.
Fingers for field.

I also hunt with finger release.

Does this qualify as chopping and changing?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

My problem is between my ears. I can shoot a release for a couple of weeks and then pick up another one and I automatically shoot it better. That tells me that since I'm shooting a different release I'm thinking about my execution and doing it right. Two weeks later I've leveled off and have to pick up another one. I just never can find the one that I execute perfectly every single time.

To answer the question though I cycle through my Just Cuz, Ember 1, Evo +, and three finger Longhorn Pro Advantage.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Craig in Aus. said:


> I concur.
> 
> Fingers for indoor.
> Fingers for field.
> ...


i'll bet its a 3 finger, hinged release........i got one like that somewhere....   hahahaha

really is admirable to all you dedicated finger shooters, my digits have gotten soft since i set the recurve aside.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

target1 said:


> I use this ancient release called...fingers


We must shop at the same place.

I have never trully been able to warm up to a release. They just have a sense of wrongness to them, somehow.

I wonder of that makes me an archery Luddite?


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

i switched to a B.T. 2 years ago and love it, use it for paper and 3Ds.I shoot a tru-ball extreme for hunting


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have shot fingers for years but changed a couple of years ago to a release.

I hunt with an old Fletch hunter trigger with wrist strap and a d loop.

I shoot indoors and outdoors with a Carter BK Target 4 from a d loop. AC


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I shoot the same two finger Stan Micro III for everything.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

I use stiff sprung Carter Two Shot, ala Michael Braden, executing with back tension. (Micheal says my trigger is not stiff enough though.) 

I practice occasionally with a hinge release to temper my patience. When I start punching it, I put it away again.

I was raised shooting firearms. My father would frown upon me if I punched the trigger. Squeeze..squeeze..surprise!! Believe it or not, it is easier for me to not punch an index finger trigger than a thumb trigger or hinge.

I've got a bad brain.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

fingers are the ultimate BT release...


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

3DZapper said:


> I use stiff sprung Carter Two Shot, ala Michael Braden, executing with back tension. (Micheal says my trigger is not stiff enough though.)
> 
> I practice occasionally with a hinge release to temper my patience. When I start punching it, I put it away again.
> 
> ...


I punch thumbs, too, but have no issues with index finger triggers. You're not alone.:tongue: I started shooting firearms (under supervision and it was a "family thing") since I was 4 years old.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Mag Micro III for everything.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Fingers here for me as well. I use the same Cavalier Elite tab for all shooting.

Arrow


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Release makers would go broke if they depended on me!! I have not changed releases since 1978!! I use the same one for everything. Actually, it is one of my own design. It is called the "Walker." It is pretty accurate but ever once in a while the jaws mess up on it. It is a nylon mouth tab. LOL
Carroll


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

I have been switching back and forth between a Scott Longhorn 4 and a Carter HT2000+. The amazing thing is that the point of impact for both releases is just about identical to one another.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Carroll,

When will we see you in the finger forum? We are starting the Indoor League again and would love your participation.

Arrow


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I use a Carter Insatiable for all my shooting.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Use my hinge for everthing, sol 2.75 love it. I really want to try a truball sweetspot anybody else use this?


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Carter....*

Just Cuz and Evolution for indoor and outdoor target.
Chocolate Lite for the hunting bow.

SLash


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

SLash said:


> Just Cuz and Evolution for indoor and outdoor target.
> Chocolate Lite for the hunting bow.
> 
> SLash


We almost have the same lineup other than I shoot a choc. addiction for hunting.:tongue:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Carter*

I shoot a carter wrist release. I use it for both indoor ond outdoor.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Spent 3 months on the Evolution this year. Very impressed. However once I changed back to the Insatiable 3 was blown away. I murdered all my best scores with it. Using the Insatiable 3 right now, but will be swapping back and forth more when I figure out where I put my Evo.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Carter Insatiable + for indoor, outdoor and hunting. I really like my release.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

truball st360


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I use the same for indoors and out. 4 finger Stan.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Last 2 years I have been shooting a Scott Longhorn3 for everything. I can shoot a thumb release just a well, and was thinking about going to a Stan Super X. Anyone using this release, and have you liked it?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*LonghornIII-SS*

Scott LH III SS, for everything, right now. Smooth cam, outdoors, clicker indoors. I have 2, one for 3-D, one for indoor spots. Almost all releses work great for about 3 days!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Stan SX-2.


----------

